
Ruby on Google AppEngine Goes Beta - mark_l_watson
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2016/05/Ruby-on-Google-App-Engine-goes-betaruntime.html?m=1
======
mark_l_watson
I have been waiting a long time for this. Even though I use Haskell, Clojure,
and Java a lot, Ruby is my go to language for getting stuff done quickly. I
really like AppEngine because the web interface with log displays, etc.
reminds me of using Google's internal infrastructure.

